# Handle for my Woodchuck Pen Pro



## JohnGreco (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never made a tool handle before, but when I ordered my new woodchuck pen pro I decided it was time to give it a go. I had been set on using Cherry until I came across this beautiful piece of Padauk in my scrap pile. I love the sapwood running the length of the handle!

I wasn't sure if I would like actually making the handle, but it turns out it was rather fun  I see more custom tool handles in the future....

As for the tool itself, WOW! An absolute dream.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 22, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## LeeR (Feb 22, 2012)

John,

We must be on the same wavelength -- I am finishing my handle today, and my Pen Pro arrived today, so I'll glue it in tomorrow.

I had a bunch of 1"X1"X12" maple, so I used it, but experimented with India ink to dye it dark green.  I used a Watco Oil finish, so it is not dry enough to touch, and take a picture. Will do so tomorrow.

Since you enjoy making handles, these reversible screwdrivers are fun.  I made them from plastic-handled reversible screwdrivers you can get at Home Depot or Harbor Freight.  I just Dremel off the plastic handle.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 22, 2012)

My dad just made 2 handles for old carbide tools we had. Is that copper pipe for the ferrel? That is what my dad did on his.


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks folks  Lee, I just might give that a try! GL on yours, looking forward to the pictures  

James- Yes, 3/4" copper pipe coupler that I cut down to size for the ferrule.


----------



## boxerman (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice handle.


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## flippedcracker (Feb 23, 2012)

I love sap wood like that, and that handle looks awesome.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 23, 2012)

John,

Here is a picture of my Pen Pro handle - maple dyed with green India ink.  I'm not sure I'd do this for a pen or wine stopper, but it makes for an interesting tool handle.  I bought the India ink for about $2.50 using a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby, so experimenting with color is certainly cheap using ink.

BTW, if anyone is unaware, just Google "hobby lobby coupon", and it takes you to the coupon of the week for Hobby Lobby.  Almost without fail, every other week is a 40% off almost any item in the store. There are always a few exclusions. like gift cards, but most of what I'd go to HL to buy is covered.

I usually use copper pipe coupler for ferrule, but this time I used a plumbing hex nut.  First time I turned brass on my wood lathe, and it was easier than a couple of acrylics I've tried, like Inlace.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2012)

JohnGreco said:


> I've never made a tool handle before, but when I ordered my new woodchuck pen pro I decided it was time to give it a go. I had been set on using Cherry until I came across this beautiful piece of Padauk in my scrap pile. I love the sapwood running the length of the handle!
> 
> I wasn't sure if I would like actually making the handle, but it turns out it was rather fun  I see more custom tool handles in the future....
> 
> As for the tool itself, WOW! An absolute dream.



Wow that is a killer handle for the tool, You and CharlesH  need to share some wood. He did the handle for his woodchuck Pen Pro out of Snake wood. I couldn't believe it, and now you come up with a piece of Padauk with sap wood, SWEET.


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Ken! And thanks for making such a great tool


----------



## Alzey (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice handle.  I am working on my own carbide tool, what size wood did you start out with for the handle? Was it 1x1xwhatever or larger?


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 23, 2012)

It was roughly 2x2x9, I pushed the center a little closer to the 1 edge to make sure I kept the sapwood as I turned it down.


----------



## tommyd (Feb 23, 2012)

John nice looking handle will it make the pen look any better:biggrin:
Does the woodchuck come with a round end or is it square all the way? If it is how do you put it into the handle,even if it is round due you know how to put a square stock into a handle?


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 23, 2012)

That handle sure makes my old chunk of Oak look just plain, plain.  Ken, you should grab post picture and post it on your site.
Charles


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 24, 2012)

tommyd said:


> John nice looking handle will it make the pen look any better:biggrin:
> Does the woodchuck come with a round end or is it square all the way? If it is how do you put it into the handle,even if it is round due you know how to put a square stock into a handle?



It does- Have you ever tried to make a pen holding your tools by their tang? Not good! 

The woodchuck tang is round with some grooves machined in for better grip with the adhesive (I used gorilla glue). If you use an expanding polyurethane type of glue like that you might be able to just seat the square tang in there. But with this being the first one I've done I am not able to speak from experience.


----------



## reiddog1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, love the padauk.  Great job and a very nice looking handle.


----------



## biednick (Feb 24, 2012)

I made my own carbide tool with square stock, I just drilled a square hole. Theres a tool that let you do this, it uses a drill bit with a square chisle around it.


----------

